
Pentagon Hit by Unprecedented Cyber Attack - gibsonf1
http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2008/11/20/pentagon-cyber-siege-unprecedented-attack/
======
smoody
"The Pentagon has suffered from a cyber attack so alarming that it has taken
the unprecedented step of banning the use of external hardware devices, such
as flash drives and DVD's, FOX News has learned."

WTF? Does this mean that they actually let pentagon employees bring flash
drives to work and plug them into their computers?

The fact that banning such devices is considered to be "unprecedented" is
proof positive that it's a good thing Bush is going to be un-presidented in
January! :-)

~~~
run4yourlives
It might not be so much as allowed as it was never explicitly disallowed.

